# Sarah Hanson-Young:  The most honest,  humane politician we have



## explod (25 June 2015)

I am going to leave it to others to set the pace,  but we are so lucky to have real politicians with a social conscience such as Sarah.  Reminds me of Chiffley,  Menzies and Fraser. 

Where our fellow human being is above money and political gain. 

We are all equal on this earth from our birth and we need to SHARE.


----------



## pilots (26 June 2015)

She should change her name to Sarah Hanson DUMB, I have never seen a woman say the DUMB things she has said on TV that was so wrong, but then again she is a green.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 June 2015)

explod said:


> Where our fellow human being is above money and political gain.



Not if your her ex.


----------



## trainspotter (26 June 2015)

Not if you are the Zoo Weekly magazine editor either !


----------



## wayneL (26 June 2015)

Possibly plod is being sarcastic?


----------



## SirRumpole (26 June 2015)

Sarah's heart is in the right place, although her head may be elsewhere at times


----------



## Boggo (26 June 2015)

Wasn't it sarah two fathers who thought that 'Sea Patrol' was a documentary ?


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 June 2015)

Oh I get it now. There is evidence of hypocrisy. I think we are all hypocritical but some may be oblivious to the fact. 

"Men trying to conquer women and women trying to conquer the world. What a f'ing laugh"

Cold Chisel (Jimmy B.)


----------



## disarray (27 June 2015)

social conscience is free. social policy is not.



			
				explod said:
			
		

> We are all equal on this earth from our birth and we need to SHARE




would that it were so  

thats why the tragedy of the commons is such a tragedy.


----------



## Macquack (27 June 2015)

pilots said:


> She should change her name to Sarah Hanson *DUMB*, I have never seen a woman say the *DUMB* things she has said on TV that was so wrong, but then again she is *a green*.




My broad understanding of the Greens is that they are interested in protecting the planet for further generations.

What a fracking "DUMB" concept.


----------



## Duckman#72 (27 June 2015)

Macquack said:


> My broad understanding of the Greens is that they are interested in protecting the planet for further generations.




Your use of the term *broad* is totally appropriate when describing the Greens and why they are allowed so much latitude by the media.  Provided it is remotely arguable that it is in the interest of the environment they can throw up any old tripe as a policy and not come under scrutiny.  

Duckman


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2015)

disarray said:


> social conscience is free. social policy is not.
> 
> would that it were so
> 
> thats why the tragedy of the commons is such a tragedy.




A black tragedy almost of a polemic slant. Survival of the fittest, sibling rivalry, genetics, greed and money ruins socialism every time.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 June 2015)

Duckman#72 said:


> Your use of the term *broad* is totally appropriate when describing the Greens and why they are allowed so much latitude by the media.  Provided it is remotely arguable that it is in the interest of the environment they can throw up any old tripe as a policy and not come under scrutiny.
> 
> Duckman




As least Milne is gone. De Natalie seems more sensible, less radical, and willing to compromise.


----------



## qldfrog (28 June 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> As least Milne is gone. De Natalie seems more sensible, less radical, and willing to compromise.



It indeed seems so; I wish the Greens could go back to a green agenda, not an idealistic left wing utopia;
Illegal immigrants and migration all together is a thread to Australia environment as is any increase of population here so any Green party actually interested in the environment should be the a fierce immigration opponent...yet...
I am afraid the Green party was not the slightest interested in the environment with the previous leader, maybe the balance will change with De Natalie and this would see better policies achieved from both major parties for the better of Australia instead of political scoring.
But might just be wishes....
I have not been impressed by Sarah Hanson-Young so far.


----------



## pixel (28 June 2015)

Macquack said:


> My broad understanding of the Greens is that they are interested in protecting the planet for further generations.
> 
> What a fracking "DUMB" concept.




If they were really "_interested in protecting the planet for further generations_", they'd make a stand to curb population growth all around the planet.
*Overpopulation *- especially in areas with limited or depleted resources to feed man and beast - *is the key problem*. Exporting the surplus into "affluent" regions will only spread the misery around the globe. It may provide temporary relief, but that only facilitates further births, accelerating the problem at the source. As long as religious and well-meaning "humane" leaders persist on outdated concepts of sanctity and equality of lives - the greater the head count, the greater their glory - future generations have Buckley's chance. But starry-eyed Utopians continue to ignore the Elephant in the Room.


----------



## dutchie (28 June 2015)

pixel said:


> If they were really "_interested in protecting the planet for further generations_", they'd make a stand to curb population growth all around the planet.
> *Overpopulation *- especially in areas with limited or depleted resources to feed man and beast - *is the key problem*. Exporting the surplus into "affluent" regions will only spread the misery around the globe. It may provide temporary relief, but that only facilitates further births, accelerating the problem at the source. As long as religious and well-meaning "humane" leaders persist on outdated concepts of sanctity and equality of lives - the greater the head count, the greater their glory - future generations have Buckley's chance. But starry-eyed Utopians continue to ignore the Elephant in the Room.




Spot on pixel.

Population growth will have more of an impact well before any effects of climate change.


----------



## sptrawler (28 June 2015)

dutchie said:


> Spot on pixel.
> 
> Population growth will have more of an impact well before any effects of climate change.




I remember when I was young and opinionated, I was walking down the Hay Street Mall in Perth.

A couple of well meaning young people, asked me if I wanted to sponsor young people in Africa. 
I asked them, who would sponsor the children of the ones I sponsored?

The world is overpopulated, yet it is the easiest, most enjoyable and least qualified function, we carry out.


----------



## Tisme (29 June 2015)

explod said:


> I am going to leave it to others to set the pace,  but we are so lucky to have real politicians with a social conscience such as Sarah.  Reminds me of Chiffley,  Menzies and Fraser.
> 
> Where our fellow human being is above money and political gain.
> 
> We are all equal on this earth from our birth and we need to SHARE.




Tongue in cheek or not, she is a good source of facts e.g.:

http://sarah-hanson-young.greensmps.org.au/voting


----------



## bigdog (3 December 2015)

Found this Sarah Hanson Young sign driving to Adelaide


----------



## Tisme (3 December 2015)

bigdog said:


> Found this Sarah Hanson Young sign driving to Adelaide
> 
> View attachment 65193




I like that

How is she going these days? Hopefully she's mellowed a bit and learned to think laterally rather than allowing her tunnel vision to dictate how her motor mouth moves.


----------



## SirRumpole (3 December 2015)

bigdog said:


> Found this Sarah Hanson Young sign driving to Adelaide
> 
> View attachment 65193




What about Tony Abbott ?

He couldn't run a hot dog stand !


----------



## Tisme (23 July 2018)

Lisa breaking the big news:

https://tenplay.com.au/channel-ten/...anson-young-opens-up-about-very-public-battle


----------



## sptrawler (23 July 2018)

She certainly didn't inspire confidence, in her argument, Lisa had her struggling to articulate her point of view.
I hope her funding is coming along well, it may be expensive. IMO
Whichever way it goes, it will be interesting.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 July 2018)

I don't know the context or who threw the first barb but Leyonhjelm's comment was a low blow. Involving the public is a masterstroke because most will sympathise with the female, right or wrong.


----------



## wayneL (24 July 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> I don't know the context or who threw the first barb but Leyonhjelm's comment was a low blow. Involving the public is a masterstroke because most will sympathise with the female, right or wrong.



Dunno,  reaction on Twitter was pretty negative. The vast majority of my clients (95% women, mostly left leaning) have been polemical about it. Not all support Leyonhjelm's actions mind you, but only one actually supported SHY. That's a pretty good "pub test" imo.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 July 2018)

The whole thing has been blown out of proportion, mostly by SHY herself. 

It's just the rough and tumble of politics.

If Lleyonhjhelme (I'll never spell that right) was a gentleman he would apologise, but he's not so making a fuss about it is just giving him more publicity.


----------



## Tisme (24 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> The whole thing has been blown out of proportion, mostly by SHY herself.
> 
> It's just the rough and tumble of politics.
> 
> If Lleyonhjhelme (I'll never spell that right) was a gentleman he would apologise, but he's not so making a fuss about it is just giving him more publicity.




For all of Sarah demands she be treated equal to men, she takes umbrage when she is. 

If the courts force an apology, if David is pinged, etc the process will just just reinforce the paternal and patronising nature (farce) of the whole equity employment, rights, etc...which of course is a reality but no one wants to hurt the feelings of people who get ahead because of law enforced  gender, race, colour, defect, etc bias  instead of merit.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 July 2018)

Tisme said:


> For all of Sarah demands she be treated equal to men, she takes umbrage when she is.




Calling a bloke a "ladies man" might be considered a compliment, I don't see why the reverse shouldn't apply.


----------



## Tisme (24 July 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Calling a bloke a "ladies man" might be considered a compliment, I don't see why the reverse shouldn't apply.





I was wondering how much emotional damage is being done to her daughter and if Sarah is parental enough to completely shield her. I have my doubts Sarah's emotional maturity is upto the task and there are actually blurred lines between maternal responsibilities and friendship....I'd bet her daughter is an emotional crutch.


----------



## Darc Knight (24 July 2018)

Hopefully the Courts take a dim view of her using crowd funding to make sure she doesn't lose a cent, but the person she is taking to Court is fully exposed. Someone link me to David L's funding page please.

P.S. I'm seeking funding for a Melbourne Cup bet. It's 9/1 odds, so I'd appreciate it if you all could cover my potential loses pls.


----------



## Tisme (24 July 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> Hopefully the Courts take a dim view of her using crowd funding to make sure she doesn't lose a cent, but the person she is taking to Court is fully exposed. Someone link me to David L's funding page please.
> 
> P.S. I'm seeking funding for a Melbourne Cup bet. It's 9/1 odds, so I'd appreciate it if you all could cover my potential loses pls.




https://au.gofundme.com/fight-the-greens


----------



## Darc Knight (24 July 2018)

Tisme said:


> https://au.gofundme.com/fight-the-greens




Haha. Cheers. Jump onboard folks!


----------



## Tisme (24 July 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> Haha. Cheers. Jump onboard folks!





Yes I expect all those members who cry "fair" to donate in the interest of equity for all. 

Make sure you use your ASF nics so we can see you donated.


----------



## wayneL (24 July 2018)

I'm just struggling to accept that SHY believes this is an issue for the courts. 

Possibly six figures overall for the lawyers over this?


----------



## SirRumpole (24 July 2018)

wayneL said:


> I'm just struggling to accept that SHY believes this is an issue for the courts.
> 
> Possibly six figures overall for the lawyers over this?




I reckon it will get conveniently forgotten after SHY reaps a few hundred thousand from the dupes.


----------



## sptrawler (24 July 2018)

I wonder if the courts will deem that SHY, actually defamed Leyonhjelm, by saying publicly he called her a slut.
That reflects on his character, when he didn't call her that at all. He just suggested she doesn't have intimate relations with men, if she hates them so much. 
It will be interesting, I think SHY will be wishing, she had never started this ball rolling.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 July 2018)

sptrawler said:


> I wonder if the courts will deem that SHY, actually defamed Leyonhjelm, by saying publicly he called her a slut.
> That reflects on his character, when he didn't call her that at all. He just suggested she doesn't have intimate relations with men, if she hates them so much.
> It will be interesting, I think SHY will be wishing, she had never started this ball rolling.





wayneL said:


> Dunno,  reaction on Twitter was pretty negative. The vast majority of my clients (95% women, mostly left leaning) have been polemical about it. Not all support Leyonhjelm's actions mind you, but only one actually supported SHY. That's a pretty good "pub test" imo.



Your small sample could be right but there is no discounting the possibility that Senator Leyonhjelm had certain desires. The inner knowing of certain defeat may have been too much to bear.


----------



## sptrawler (3 August 2018)

It would appear, from this article on ABC's website, that Sarah will have plenty to do in her own Party regarding treating women properly. The accusations sound as serious as David Leyonhjelm's, if not more so.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-08-02/women-say-greens-botched-sexual-misconduct-complaints/10060954

It is always amazing, how when the ball starts rolling, it gathers speed quickly. It is good, that people can at least now, talk openly about the issues. It wasn't long ago that it was a taboo subject.


----------



## Tisme (3 August 2018)

sptrawler said:


> It would appear, from this article on ABC's website, that Sarah will have plenty to do in her own Party regarding treating women properly. The accusations sound as serious as David Leyonhjelm's, if not more so.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-08-02/women-say-greens-botched-sexual-misconduct-complaints/10060954
> 
> It is always amazing, how when the ball starts rolling, it gathers speed quickly. It is good, that people can at least now, talk openly about the issues. It wasn't long ago that it was a taboo subject.




They will just close ranks like cults are apt to do.


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 August 2018)

sptrawler said:


> It would appear, from this article on ABC's website, that Sarah will have plenty to do in her own Party regarding treating women properly.



Incredibly, the woman took a video after being initially disgusted. Women tend to be more (......) than men and it was an opportunity she couldn't miss. Like who would believe her at the work morning tea table without a go-pro to prove it. Hilarious.



> Ms Buckland says she went to Mr Buckingham's Newtown home with another woman after Friday night drinks in August 2011.
> 
> When they arrived at the house, she says Mr Buckingham served more drinks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tisme (6 August 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Incredibly, the woman took a video after being initially disgusted. Women tend to be more (......) than men and it was an opportunity she couldn't miss. Like who would believe her at the work morning tea table without a go-pro to prove it. Hilarious.





So flirting is now a no go zone?  "Disgusted" .... I guess that's a fairly subjective and personal thing and depends on your soak uptake of puritanical political correctness and social engineering.


----------



## wayneL (6 August 2018)

"They" were getting flirtatious ans touchy, yet she was only disgusted by the man.

Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## Miss Hale (6 August 2018)

I don't understand anything related to this whole SHY issue that is going on at the moment. Shagging blokes, isn't she a lesbian? Or is that what the insult was all about? She has a daughter? Who is the daughter's father if she is a lesbian, or has she had this child with her female partner? 

She should not use a child for political purposes under any circumstances though.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 August 2018)

Miss Hale said:


> I don't understand anything related to this whole SHY issue that is going on at the moment. Shagging blokes, isn't she a lesbian? Or is that what the insult was all about? She has a daughter? Who is the daughter's father if she is a lesbian, or has she had this child with her female partner?
> 
> She should not use a child for political purposes under any circumstances though.




SHY was previously married (to a man) , had a child and got divorced.

I don't think she is using her child for political purposes, neither do I think that she has good grounds for defamation.

If she said "stop shagging women David" to Lyonhjelm, would that be an insult ? Not if he was a heterosexual I wouldn't think.

She's just being silly with this defamation action.


----------



## Tisme (6 August 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> She's just being silly with this defamation action.




Her dirty laundry is going to be aired publicly either at trial or after the action collapses as a stunt.


----------



## Tisme (6 August 2018)

Miss Hale said:


> I don't understand anything related to this whole SHY issue that is going on at the moment. Shagging blokes, isn't she a lesbian? Or is that what the insult was all about? She has a daughter? Who is the daughter's father if she is a lesbian, or has she had this child with her female partner?
> 
> She should not use a child for political purposes under any circumstances though.





She's well versed in everything, including her famous post titled:

“*Tone deaf Liberals plunder from ABC to build yet another Captain Cook monument”*

 “Despite an important national debate about changing the date of _*Australia Day away from Captain Cook’s landing at Botany Bay*_, the government has decided to spend taxpayer money it is stripping from the ABC on yet another monument to Captain Cook on the land of the Dharawal people."


And then there's the famous mistaking Sea Patrol drama series as a factual doco in 2014. LOL

A couple of years ago she spruiked Greens push for Superannuation taxation at marginal rates instead of party policy of excess $100k/annum incomes.


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 August 2018)

Tisme said:


> So flirting is now a no go zone?  "Disgusted" .... I guess that's a fairly subjective and personal thing and depends on your soak uptake of puritanical political correctness and social engineering.



Flirting by women/men already in a relationship is an emotional cheat on their partner. Unless the partner is okay with it of course and in that agreement they are happy to see the flirting progress to intimacy.


----------



## moXJO (6 August 2018)

Tisme said:


> Her dirty laundry is going to be aired publicly either at trial or after the action collapses as a stunt.



She seems immune to embarrassment,  or too self deluded.


----------



## Tisme (6 August 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Flirting by women/men already in a relationship is an emotional cheat on their partner. Unless the partner is okay with it of course and in that agreement they are happy to see the flirting progress to intimacy.




"disgusting" or disingenuous, emotionally betraying, unsettling .... most women flirt, many men don't recognise it ...we all like to think we have something to offer the crowd even if it isn't salacious.


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 August 2018)

Tisme said:


> "disgusting" or disingenuous, emotionally betraying, unsettling .... most women flirt, *many men don't recognise it* ...we all like to think we have something to offer the crowd even if it isn't salacious.



Not in our workplace. There is one woman who is in a relationship and admitted to me after questioning her behaviour that "I am flirty". There are men at my workplace distessed, jealous and angry from it and she seems to feed off that. Not good.


----------



## Darc Knight (6 August 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Not in our workplace. There is one woman who is in a relationship and admitted to me after questioning her behaviour that "I am flirty". There are men at my workplace distessed, jealous and angry from it and she seems to feed off that. Not good.




Occurs everywhere doesn't it? Women love to flirt, whether for gain or the sense of power etc that they enjoy.


----------



## Tisme (6 August 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Not in our workplace. There is one woman who is in a relationship and admitted to me after questioning her behaviour that "I am flirty". There are men at my workplace distessed, jealous and angry from it and she seems to feed off that. Not good.




Yes it can be very uncomfortable, distracting and compromising


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 August 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> Occurs everywhere doesn't it? Women love to flirt, whether for gain or the sense of power etc that they enjoy.



I worked in a 50/50 male/female workplace and the end result of the partnered persons taking the flirt to intimacy was an ugly scene. Do it single and no one gets hurt physically or emotionally.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 August 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> Women love to flirt, whether for gain or the sense of power etc that they enjoy.




In fairness, I think we have to say "some women".


----------



## Darc Knight (6 August 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> In fairness, I think we have to say "some women".




Upon reflection, you maybe correct.


----------



## Tisme (6 August 2018)

One for every week of the year:

From those observations, Moore (1985) identified 52 nonverbal behaviors that women use to signal their potential interest in a man. Of those, some of the most frequently performed behaviors by women were:


Solitary Dance: While seated or standing, the woman moved her body in time to music playing.
Room-Encompassing Glance: The woman looked around the room for about 5 to 10 seconds, without making eye contact with others.
Short Darting Glance: The woman gave a sideways, 2-to-3-second glance at a man of interest.
Gaze Fixate: The woman made eye contact with a man of interest for more than 3 seconds.
Head Toss: The woman flipped her head backward and lifted her face up briefly.
Hair Flip: The woman raised one hand up, pushed it through her hair.
Smile: The corners of the mouth were turned upward, sometimes showing teeth.
Lean: The woman moved her torso and upper body forward, closer to the man.
Neck Presentation: The woman tilted her head to one side, about 45 degrees, exposing the opposite side of her neck.
Laugh/Giggle: Generally, laughing/giggling was a response to conversation with a man.
Head Nod: Usually in conversation with a man, the woman nodded in agreement.


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 August 2018)

Gee whiz I never got none a those. Chasin parked cars too much I was. But really, they can be soooo misleading, to the point of thingy tease.




Tisme said:


> One for every week of the year:
> 
> From those observations, Moore (1985) identified 52 nonverbal behaviors that women use to signal their potential interest in a man. Of those, some of the most frequently performed behaviors by women were:
> 
> ...


----------



## explod (15 August 2018)

In the Parliament yesterday:-

"I sincerely thank my Senate colleagues for their support yesterday, and for their stand against sexism and bullying of women in our workplaces.

Together we can show that our parliament can be a place of respectful debate and women are welcomed to participate without harassment."

Nuff said


----------



## TikoMike (15 August 2018)

You're talking about a person that thinks Sea Patrol is real life. Dumb as a bat


----------



## wayneL (15 August 2018)

explod said:


> In the Parliament yesterday:-
> 
> "I sincerely thank my Senate colleagues for their support yesterday, and for their stand against sexism and bullying of women in our workplaces.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 August 2018)

TikoMike said:


> You're talking about a person that thinks Sea Patrol is real life.



That was a bizarre enquiry. The enquirer was lost for words throughout the whole process, drew conclusions, butted in and created imaginative analogies. All while holding an unbreakable self righteousness and determination. An actress????


----------



## sptrawler (12 September 2018)

I see Sarah is offering David an out of court settlement.

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...hjelm-in-defamation-case-20180908-p502jx.html

It will be interesting to see how it goes, it might be a great outcome.

An extract from the article:
But according to Senator Leyonhjelm and his legal team, Senator Hanson-Young is misrepresenting the case.

“She also continues to tell her supporters in a crowdfunding campaign that the court proceedings relate to alleged 'slut-shaming' (her words, I have never used this phrase) and other aspects of her personal life or sexual behaviour,” Senator Leyonhjelm said.


“In fact, none of that is true. Her statement of claim relates only to claimed defamation for misandry and hypocrisy.

“If her donors were aware that their money will not be used to fight alleged sexist behaviour and bullying, but to fund a personal political vendetta based on such minor concerns, I doubt they would be impressed.”


----------



## PZ99 (12 September 2018)

Those two remind me of these two. LOL


----------



## sptrawler (12 September 2018)

One would guess, it will all be quietly shoveled under the carpet and someone got their 15 minutes of fame, probably at the tax payers expense. It really is starting to make me nauseous, the way these politicians and media behave.
They should start and realise, it is our lives and livelihoods that are dependent on their combined effort, it is about flucking time they understood that. IMO


----------



## sptrawler (20 September 2018)

Well the heading of the thread is a bit miss leading, I thought her court action was about Leyonhjelm "slut shaming her".
Apparently not:
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-09-20/senator-leyonhjelm-to-fight-defamation-case/10285472

From the article:
_Lawyers for Senator Hanson-Young allege Senator Leyonhjelm repeatedly accused her of making "the absurd claim that all men are rapists".

In documents lodged to the Federal Court, her lawyers accuse him of defaming her by suggesting she is a "misandrist" and a "hypocrite"

*Wow that is a bit distant from what was reported at the time.
It is a shame the media don't see it, the same way many of the public will, but I guess it's about what is news worthy.*_


----------



## explod (20 September 2018)

The heading of the thread is not misleading at all.

What is in the way is political and sexist bias.

The good Senator Leyonhjelm created it all with his comments (first) against Hanson-Young


----------



## sptrawler (20 September 2018)

explod said:


> The heading of the thread is not misleading at all.
> 
> What is in the way is political and sexist bias.
> 
> The good Senator Leyonhjelm created it all with his comments (first) against Hanson-Young



Well I'm not interested in any way, other than from feeling males are being persecuted, by the press at the moment.
From what I read my take on it was, She kept bagging men, He said well if you hate them so much stop shagging them, She said you are slut shaming me I'm going to take you to court.
Now we find the case isn't about that at all?


----------



## explod (20 September 2018)

What you and many of us read in the beginning was the take of "the men" and the LNP leaning press.  Here-say not facts.  The court will decide on the facts


----------



## sptrawler (20 September 2018)

As I always say, time will tell, it will be an interesting case Sarah called it. 
Her credibility will forever be tarnished, if she loses it, and also the cause she basis it on.


----------



## Darc Knight (21 September 2018)

sptrawler said:


> Well the heading of the thread is a bit miss leading, I thought her court action was about Leyonhjelm "slut shaming her".
> Apparently not:
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-09-20/senator-leyonhjelm-to-fight-defamation-case/10285472
> 
> ...




So the basis of her claim is he allegedly falsely accused her of being a misandrist and a hypocrite? What about her "I was slut shamed"? What about her doing it for every Women? What about her interview with Lisa Wilkinson? Is she now admitting she is/was a "slut", She's certainly a bully.
Can we sue her for discrimination over her "white Males" comment?


----------



## Tisme (21 September 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> So the basis of her claim is he allegedly falsely accused her of being a misandrist and a hypocrite? What about her "I was slut shamed"? What about her doing it for every Women? What about her interview with Lisa Wilkinson? Is she now admitting she is/was a "slut", She's certainly a bully.
> Can we sue her for discrimination over her "white Males" comment?




Slut shaming suit would require character witnesses


----------



## Tisme (2 October 2018)

Not often Virginia doesn't rise to the occasion to embrace a fellow down trodden human being that is by her definition any female. Hoping for a tilt at the boss' job perhaps and showing her new found impartiality?

Sarah is on the publicity trail with her new book "En Garde", another sisters book that tries to explain away personal failure and place it on the broad shoulders of men. Couldn't have come at a better time for a pending case against David.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 October 2018)

Tisme said:


> Not often Virginia doesn't rise to the occasion to embrace a fellow down trodden human being that is by her definition any female. Hoping for a tilt at the boss' job perhaps and showing her new found impartiality?
> 
> Sarah is on the publicity trail with her new book "En Garde", another sisters book that tries to explain away personal failure and place it on the broad shoulders of men. Couldn't have come at a better time for a pending case against David.




I thought the offending remarks were made in Parliament and are therefore subject to Parliamentary privilege ?  Beats me how she can sue.


----------



## Tisme (2 October 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> I thought the offending remarks were made in Parliament and are therefore subject to Parliamentary privilege ?  Beats me how she can sue.




repeated them after. The real concern fro me is that a public servant is crowd funding a case against another public servant, using a public service court to adjudicate. If she loses who is going to pay David's costs, if he counter sues who pays that?


----------



## SirRumpole (2 October 2018)

Tisme said:


> repeated them after. The real concern fro me is that a public servant is crowd funding a case against another public servant, using a public service court to adjudicate. If she loses who is going to pay David's costs, if he counter sues who pays that?




Yes, it's all a pretty childish spat that should be resolved out of court.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 October 2018)

What I cannot understand is SHY calling herself a slut.

It would be like me calling myself a fat, past his time, opinionated bore.

gg


----------



## Tisme (2 October 2018)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> What I cannot understand is SHY calling herself a slut.
> 
> It would be like me calling myself a fat, past his time, opinionated bore.
> 
> gg




I think she's trying to adhere the comment to David ... her disciples will eventually believe David did say it.


----------



## PZ99 (2 October 2018)

It has all the hallmarks of a David and Goliath battle


----------



## SirRumpole (2 October 2018)

PZ99 said:


> It has all the hallmarks of a David and Goliath battle




Goliath only had one eye didn't he ?

Oh right...


----------



## Tisme (2 October 2018)

PZ99 said:


> It has all the hallmarks of a David and Goliath battle




5'5" versus 6'9"  sounds like onballers versus rucks in an AFL game


----------



## SirRumpole (8 October 2018)

This is a pretty disturbing event.

https://thewest.com.au/news/austral...or-sarah-hanson-youngs-daughter-ng-b88983378z


----------



## Tisme (8 October 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> This is a pretty disturbing event.
> 
> https://thewest.com.au/news/austral...or-sarah-hanson-youngs-daughter-ng-b88983378z




Yes we expect adults to show maturity and restraint, especially coppers. 

Young needs to learn not to include her 11 yearold daughter (Kora Young) in interviews and publicity (e.g. with Lisa Wilkinson of the Sunday Project), especially given the polarising, man hating statements Sarah makes.... the talking heads criticised her for making Kora a target at the time and they weren't wrong.

Cue the botherers ....


----------



## SirRumpole (8 October 2018)

Tisme said:


> Yes we expect adults to show maturity and restraint, especially coppers.
> 
> Young needs to learn not to include her 11 yearold daughter (Kora Young) in interviews and publicity (e.g. with Lisa Wilkinson of the Sunday Project), especially given the polarising, man hating statements Sarah makes.... the talking heads criticised her for making Kora a target at the time and they weren't wrong.
> 
> Cue the botherers ....




Yes politicians who drag their family into the public arena are asking for trouble.

Too many lunatics in the public domain.


----------



## Tisme (14 October 2018)




----------



## wayneL (7 May 2019)

Sarah strangely quiet about the egg attack on our Prime Minister. Why has she congratulated one idiot,  but not the other?


----------

